# New Queen docu (BBC)



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

for the fans: new docu shown on the BBC last week. Finaly a new good docu with lots of new material and new interviews. :thumb:


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

Now in my favorite/to watch Youtube folder...top post dude


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I saw these 2 last week and well worth a watch :thumb:

I am a fan even though I wouldn't say they're my favourite band, and you have to hand it to the late Freddie - he could have 100,000+ people at his complete command. I still can't watch the Live Aid performance without getting goosebumps on the back of my neck.


----------



## RobP (Oct 1, 2006)

Viper said:


> I still can't watch the Live Aid performance without getting goosebumps on the back of my neck.


Same here :thumb: simply incredible how he could motivate a crowd that size


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

have been a fan, especially their early stuff, since sheer heart attack, was my first concert in 75, night of the opera tour, saw them about 6 times all together

part 1 repeated tonight on BBC HD


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

ikon66 said:


> have been a fan, especially their early stuff, since sheer heart attack, was my first concert in 75, night of the opera tour, saw them about 6 times all together
> 
> part 1 repeated tonight on BBC HD


So jealous!

I'm too young and was only able to watch the Queen + Paul Rogers concert a few years back. At least I could see Brain and Roger live, even that was amazing :argie:
I started listening to Queen whenI was 10, in 1991 when Freddie died. I guesse that created such a hipe back then that it even affected me as an 10yo boy.
I also love the older stuff. QueenII is amazing and Sheer Heart Attack is just :doublesho
But als A Night At the Opera and A Day At the Races, but also News Of the World and The Game...

All just Brilliant :thumb:


----------

